
Bitbucket experiencing major outage for repositories connecting via SSH - Shanea93
https://status.bitbucket.org/
======
Shanea93
[https://twitter.com/BitbucketStatus/status/78802476201441280...](https://twitter.com/BitbucketStatus/status/788024762014412804)
They've posted on their Twitter account with essentially the same content as
well.

It's been down for almost 40 minutes for us, completely blocking a scheduled
release. Didn't realise until now how much of a dependency Bitbucket was to us
- definitely lessons to be learned here.

------
imglorp
Note - HTTPS git methods still work; it's git over SSH that's having a
problem. You can switch a repo like this:
[https://help.github.com/articles/changing-a-remote-s-
url/](https://help.github.com/articles/changing-a-remote-s-url/)

~~~
Shanea93
As far as I know, people using bitbucket's 2-factor authentication are unable
to connect to their repositories using HTTPS, is this still true?

~~~
jredmond
You can set up an application-specific password and limit its scope:
[https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/06/06/app-passwords-
bitbucke...](https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/06/06/app-passwords-bitbucket-
cloud/)

------
Gurrewe
As someone who is effected by this:

Are there any good ways to push/pull from multiple upstreams for whole teams?
That also works with your whole CI workflow?

So that you for example can have copies of the repository available on both
Bitbucket, GitHub, and GitLab at the same time.

~~~
reynoldsbd
You could set up some "failover" upstreams that are mirrored using git's post-
receive hooks. Or, you could define a particular git remote to have multiple
URL's.

This post explains in greater detail:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6882017/git-hook-post-
rec...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6882017/git-hook-post-receive-and-
remote-repository-git-pull)

